# 85lb GSD trees 110lb Kitty



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

GSD Cody treed the mountain lion at 10AM this morning in Los Altos, CA. Good job Cody, although next time I suggest not antagonizing the large kitty! 

Dog Chases Mountain Lion Up Los Altos Tree | NBC Bay Area


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Bet the firemen didn't climb up the tree with a net for that "kitty"... We have them alal over here in Wyoming. Scary to see one up close.
Here kitty kitty.....


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

so Im assuming cody does not get along well with cats  good job cody!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

"_Can't we just all get along_?" [Rodney King]


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Stosh said:


> "_Can't we just all get along_?" [Rodney King]


Nope!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I'd say that was a _game _shepherd, LOL. 

Yeah, they do hunt big cats with dogs, but not usually GSDs.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

You have GOT to be kidding me!!!

{From the article posted}:


Cougars run from pet dogs "because they think they are humans". That is one of the STUPIDEST things I have ever heard!!!!!!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

BlackGSD said:


> You have GOT to be kidding me!!!
> 
> {From the article posted}:
> 
> ...


And terribly wrong. Mountain lions will kill dogs. 

I live in where there are TONS of deer, also moose, the occasional elk or bear too. There are mountain lions of course also. I knew this, never scared me before, and Rocket and I go hiking by ourselves probably 2-3 times a week. Sometimes a friend or DH goes too, but mostly just us. 

Last Friday DH and I were wearing our backpacks and had made lunch on the trail, just to keep our backpacking "legs". On our way home, about 1/2 mile from the house, guess what crossed our path? Yup. MOUNTAIN LION. 
Thank god Rocket hadn't seen it yet, and I was able to call him and put him back on leash. When he picked up the cat's scent, he FREAKED, as in all his hair went up on his back. I have never ONCE seen his hair go up, for ANYTHING. Never. He just hasn't been afraid of anything yet. But boy, he was then. 

We started researching a bit, and there are sightings RIGHT AROUND MY HOUSE about every 2-3 months. Which kind of changes everything for me. Also, there were many reports of cougars killing dogs, (not here, but just in general, on the West side of Wa, in California, Oregon, etc) including GSD, Akitas, etc. I think Cassidy's Mom had a story about one getting a Rhodesian Ridgeback, even. 

The thing is, mountain lions view fast moving (really any kind of movement) things, _especially things on 4 legs_ as prey. So dogs can DEFINITELY act as an attractant. My dad grew up in the mountains of western Montana in the 40's and 50's, and for sure said the cougar could view it as prey. He also said if a dog surprised it, very likely it would run and possibly go up a tree, but he said there is always the chance it won't run, or it decides it's DONE running, or it's protecting it's cache, and then it would be no match. 

I have always carried pepper spray (bear) but I have to admit, I have not gone hiking since Friday.  I also am very proficient and licensed to carry a .45, but the thing is, I am not a good enough shot if Rocket was actually fighting and they were wrestling around to not hit him in that kind of fast movement. Plus, if one were to attack ME, they come from behind. Wouldn't do me any good then, nor do I want to hike with a .45 hanging from my hand.  

There have been no attacks ever here, so all this speculating is probably overworry, but I don't really want to be the first. All my plans about wonderful trail runs this summer in the early dawn are now on hold. BOO. 

It's totally different when you see one 20 ft in front of you, I have found out.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Saturday night when I was bringing my horses in for the night I noticed my 2 normally calm TWH mares were pacing in their corrals, it was so dark and my property literally is in the middle of the desert so I couldn't see anything around, I put the newer mare away first as she was really freaking and went back for my other, as I put her halter on she jumped and turned facing the desert and snorted so loud it startled me, I know it wasn't Coyotes as my horses are so used to them, I looked out in the dark and could not see anything moving, but I started to sense something was real close, the hair on my neck stood up, I was thankful the terriers were hunting in the barn cause God knows they would have started something, so I quickly put the horses up and closed in all the stalls and locked the dogs up in the house all night, than I listened to my messages on the phone and there was a recording from the city warning of a mountain lion sighting in the vicinity and warning people to put their animals up.!!!


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

BlackGSD said:


> You have GOT to be kidding me!!!
> 
> {From the article posted}:
> 
> ...


 
I thought the guy had said something more along the lines of asociating dogs with humans. . .


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

shannonrae said:


> I thought the guy had said something more along the lines of asociating dogs with humans. . .


That's not what it says.


----------



## TheNamesNelson (Apr 4, 2011)

RocketDog said:


> When he picked up the cat's scent, he FREAKED, as in all his hair went up on his back. I have never ONCE seen his hair go up, for ANYTHING. Never. He just hasn't been afraid of anything yet. But boy, he was then.


This doesn't mean he was scared, a dog can go on alert and have their hair stand up for many reasons, many emotions. When the neighbors 20lb dog charges the fence and barks, my dog will posture up, get excited and his hair will stand up but hes definitely not afraid.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Possibly not; but as he's only 8 months, I'm betting he was. 

Actually, I'd rather he be afraid right now. He is definitely not mature enough to know that is a danger he should avoid and not chase/engage.


----------



## adas (Nov 22, 2008)

Years ago, my Mecca first 6yr GS treed a black bear 3-4 times her size. This was in a rest area/campsite where bears break into cars and steal food and are accustomed to humans. The black bear went up the tree soooo fast, bark flying everywhere and Mecca growling/barking at the base of the tree, but i am sure when both animals came to their senses and figured out who was the stronger, the bear would take the upper hand. We did not stick around to find out.

Francis


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Wow! Scaredy Cat!
Lucky Dog too.....just sayin' :angel:


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

The biggest thing my dogs have ever treed was a raccoon, (in the middle of the city) and I was really glad it went up instead of trying to fight because I hear they can be nasty.
I started calling my Golden a "coonhound" after she treed one.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ya know, if my dogs happened upon a bear or a mountain lion, I think I would prefer them to be cowards. Having a dog that isn't afraid of anything could turn very dead, very quick. With my luck, mine would yell MOMMMMYYYYY!!!!! and run behind me with the bear or mountain lion in full pursuit. On second thought, I think I will just stay away from the areas where the bear and mountain lions are.


----------



## BrianB (Oct 26, 2011)

I would think the cougars might associate dogs with wolves maybe. I dont think cougars hunt wolves. Probably stay clear because wolves hunt in packs. Usually predators in general do like to mess with other predators, even if they are smaller than them. I have seen shows where cougars chase off bears and coyotes chase off cougars. Just depends who is feeling lucky I guess. Most predators only like to attack low risk targets, unless they are real hungry....


----------

